# Introducing Boomer to the fleet



## cmacusa3 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Chenderson (Mar 25, 2015)

I do hope thats a Battlestar Galactica reference  nice looking tortoise either way.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello Boomer ! !

You are a such beauty! !


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Chenderson said:


> I do hope thats a Battlestar Galactica reference  nice looking tortoise either way.


No I didn't think about that but what's funny is it looks like an aircraft on her front marking




Thanks B!


----------



## Chenderson (Mar 25, 2015)

Just need Starbuck and Apollo now.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha, I think I'm at my limit.


----------



## Chenderson (Mar 25, 2015)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Haha, I think I'm at my limit.


Commander Adama would not be pleased.

How many leopards do you currently have, or is this the first?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 25, 2015)

I just had 15, 2 leopards, one Sully, 10 boxies and my son has 2 RS. I just gave my first leopard to a family member after getting it started healthy, and gave away one ornate to a neighbor that let me set up her enclosure, so 13 currently and that's too many, or not.


----------



## Chenderson (Mar 25, 2015)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I just had 15, 2 leopards, one Sully, 10 boxies and my son has 2 RS. I just gave my first leopard to a family member after getting it started healthy, and gave away one ornate to a neighbor that let me set up her enclosure, so 13 currently and that's too many, or not.


13 is an unlucky number, I would definitely get a 14th haha.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes or pass another along,..... nah its tough giving them away.

I'm sure I will have a someone bring me one this summer as always.


----------



## Chenderson (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm still haggling with my girlfriend to go from one redfoot to three at the end of the year. Do you just take care of them over the summer for people?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 25, 2015)

I've had box turtles for several years and once people find out it just turns into I'm the turtle guy and when people don't want theirs anymore they call me. I've set up several outdoor enclosures and once I feel like its safe I add them to my main enclosure. I got really bored this winter while my turtles were in hibernation so I decided to get into the torts, we have 100 acres in the country and once the Torts get to a size that I can't handle anymore, I will build a tort paradise. This is my main enclosure for my boxies, its just started to warm up so a few are out of hibernation and everything is starting to grow.


----------



## Chenderson (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks gorgeous, tempted to move in myself!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Apr 13, 2015)

A couple of new photos of Boomer


----------



## gingerbee (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow beautiful!!


----------



## cmacusa3 (May 16, 2015)

Boomer inside







Boomer outside


----------



## Carol S (May 16, 2015)

Very beautiful shell.


----------



## cmacusa3 (May 21, 2015)

6 months today and broke 200


----------



## Yvonne G (May 21, 2015)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I've had box turtles for several years and once people find out it just turns into I'm the turtle guy and when people don't want theirs anymore they call me. I've set up several outdoor enclosures and once I feel like its safe I add them to my main enclosure. I got really bored this winter while my turtles were in hibernation so I decided to get into the torts, we have 100 acres in the country and once the Torts get to a size that I can't handle anymore, I will build a tort paradise. This is my main enclosure for my boxies, its just started to warm up so a few are out of hibernation and everything is starting to grow.
> 
> View attachment 123325



I love it when people include the occupant when showing habitat pictures. That is truly a paradise.


----------



## SteveW (May 21, 2015)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> 6 months today and broke 200
> 
> View attachment 130964
> View attachment 130965



Is this the tort fromSierra view ranch? Looks amazing.


----------



## cmacusa3 (May 21, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I love it when people include the occupant when showing habitat pictures. That is truly a paradise.


Thanks! It has changed a lot with everything growing.


----------



## cmacusa3 (May 21, 2015)

SteveW said:


> Is this the tort fromSierra view ranch? Looks amazing.


Yes!


----------



## SteveW (May 21, 2015)

I've got one on the way from them. Super excited


----------



## cmacusa3 (May 21, 2015)

SteveW said:


> I've got one on the way from them. Super excited


Awesome, you'll be happy with their torts!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 10, 2016)

from May 2015 now Aug 2016


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 10, 2016)

Beautiful !
Such smooth growth.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks Adam! She has one spot on the top that has grown weird, it almost appears like the scutes stuck or something but other than that she's smooth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 10, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Thanks Adam! She has one spot on the top that has grown weird, it almost appears like the scutes stuck or something but other than that she's smooth.


Yeah, I see the groove, very odd, but not the pyramiding you so often see in leopards.
She's lovely.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 10, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> from May 2015 now Aug 2016
> View attachment 183112
> View attachment 183114


Very good looking!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you Gillian!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 10, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> View attachment 123234
> View attachment 123235
> View attachment 123236


Simply beautiful!


----------



## Pearly (Aug 10, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> from May 2015 now Aug 2016
> View attachment 183112
> View attachment 183114


Wow! Gorgeous!!!! I see now why so many people find the light colors in shells do attractive. Boomer is beautiful!


----------



## William Yeo (Aug 10, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> View attachment 130195
> 
> 
> Boomer inside
> ...


Wanna ask... 
What are those leaves that u're feeding him?
Are those leaves we normally find in salad?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes that is just


William Yeo said:


> Wanna ask...
> What are those leaves that u're feeding him?
> Are those leaves we normally find in salad?


Yes that is just an organic spring mix that I buy at the store. I pull most of the spinach out of it.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Aug 10, 2016)

Craig, Boomer looks fantastic! Since Boomer decided to quadruple in size, does this mean your indoor enclosure is going take on a remodel job?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 10, 2016)

My indoor has my newest baby leopard in it only one in the house.. I have my night box in the garage that Boomer goes into at night with my others. I've got plans for something new in the garage for the winter and have been working on plans for my building this fall early spring next year.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Aug 10, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> My indoor has my newest baby leopard in it only one in the house.. I have my night box in the garage that Boomer goes into at night with my others. I've got plans for something new in the garage for the winter and have been working on plans for my building this fall early spring next year.



Life of a turtle/tortoise owner! #neverendingprojects!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Eric Phillips said:


> Life of a turtle/tortoise owner! #neverendingprojects!




Yep and I just walked out to this porn show




3 toeds are at it in the other bath


----------



## Eric Phillips (Aug 10, 2016)

Fear not people, this isn't turtle porn.......this is water skiing at the Chelonian Olympics


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Eric Phillips said:


> Fear not people, this isn't turtle porn.......this is water skiing at the Chelonian Olympics







And me one other fan in the stands, it was a rather awkward moment.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Is it ok that I high jacked my own thread?


----------



## Eric Phillips (Aug 10, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Is it ok that I high jacked my own thread?



Of course, it's your thread! Just don't get in the habit of sharing your turtle porn collection on each one though someone may report you to addiction services! It may or may not of happened to me, lol


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Eric Phillips said:


> Of course, it's your thread! Just don't get in the habit of sharing your turtle porn collection on each one though someone may report you to addiction services! It may or may not of happened to me, lol



Haha

And 3 hours later......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 11, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Haha
> 
> And 3 hours later......
> View attachment 183188


----------



## Kasia (Aug 11, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Yep and I just walked out to this porn show
> 
> View attachment 183148
> 
> ...


Yeeey PORN


----------



## Kasia (Aug 11, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Haha
> 
> And 3 hours later......
> View attachment 183188


 Yeey more PORN


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 12, 2016)

This thread makes me not feel as bad for climbing on kids' playground since I'm nearly 30 yrs old. XD


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 12, 2016)

My bad, I let boomers thread get off track. Here's boomer and her crew having some "mash" this morning


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 12, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> My bad, I let boomers thread get off track.


Getting off track is one of the skills on my resume. XD Awesome shot! Mazuri? We call it "mush" at our house.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 12, 2016)

Mazuri, grassland tortoise food and rep-cal mixture. I just started giving the rep-cal and They seem to like it a lot.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 4, 2016)

Coming up on 2 next month Boomer is now 2044 grams or just over 4 and half pounds


----------



## Kasia (Oct 5, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Coming up on 2 next month Boomer is now 2044 grams or just over 4 and half pounds
> 
> View attachment 188715


Little Fatty Bum barely fits the scale....


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 5, 2016)

She's a real fatty, she follows me all over the place hoping I will drop some food.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 5, 2017)

Crazy looking back at how small she was just 2 years ago. She's now almost 6 pounds and right at 10"


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 5, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> Haha, I think I'm at my limit.


No such thing!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 5, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> Haha
> 
> And 3 hours later......
> View attachment 183188


Not three toed box turtles FWIW.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 5, 2017)

Will said:


> Not three toed box turtles FWIW.


??


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 5, 2017)

Will said:


> No such thing!



I have around 20ish

13 ornates at last check and 7-3 Toed. Knowing my luck they are multiplying during hibernation


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 5, 2017)

Will said:


> Not three toed box turtles FWIW.



I know those are my Ornates, this pair spent 3 more hours in that tub after I had posted the first picture of them, the three toed were in another tub. The thread got a little confusing


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 5, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> She's a real fatty, she follows me all over the place hoping I will drop some food.


Fatty but also cutie. 

GOD bless.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 5, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> Yep and I just walked out to this porn show
> 
> View attachment 183148
> 
> ...


These and the other are ornate. Some might say more attractive?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 5, 2017)

Will said:


> These and the other are ornate. Some might say more attractive?


I know, I've had ornates and 3 toed for over 20 years. I didn't post any pics of the 3 toed. I was saying they are soaking and mating in other tubs lol

The first pic I posted was with 4 ornates and it said my 3 toed were soaking in other tubs, the second pic I posted was 2 of the ornates still at it 3 hours later.



here is a picture of most of my group
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/soak-time.144150/


----------



## cmacusa3 (May 31, 2018)

Boomer today at 3 and a half along with Zeus


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 31, 2018)

cmac3 said:


> View attachment 240376
> 
> 
> Boomer today at 3 and a half along with Zeus


They look great


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 20, 2018)

Boomer today is laying her first clutch from my Sulcata Squints


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 20, 2018)

cmac3 said:


> View attachment 254780
> 
> 
> Boomer today is laying her first clutch from my Sulcata Squints



At just 3 and half years old


----------



## Mo & Bolt (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow they are amazingly marked. My poor old tort is 50 yrs old and looks it lol


----------



## T Smart (Nov 9, 2018)

Such a beautiful tortoise. Where did you received her from?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2018)

Mo & Bolt said:


> Wow they are amazingly marked. My poor old tort is 50 yrs old and looks it lol
> 
> View attachment 256699


I'm having a real hard time seeing a 50 year old tortoise in this picture???


----------



## Mo & Bolt (Nov 10, 2018)

Oops uploaded wrong photo . She'll all bumpy from being dropped by young children hole drilled through the shell, to tether him. That was done a lot back then. I was gift them last summer. Perhaps you can help me out? Regarding their settling into my home. They live in garden and were due to hibernate but since they have been with me the smaller one has bullied the bigger one , mating him , biting him. I separated them. They both stopped eating and both lost 100 g of their 900 g approx . So I haven't hibernated them . They are in the warm bedroom in door enclosures with heat lamps. However I can't get them to eat much. Two small lettuce leaves and 3 slices of cucumber . They have been offered all the leaves from the tortoise table, I have most in my large uk garden . But they refuse them, been giving them warm baths . So just wondering if you got any other info I need. Your torts look amazing . Thanks Gill


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Boomer just put 14 eggs in the ground, her first 2 clutches didn’t come out fertile. Fingers crossed this time around. Off to the incubator.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Loving going back and looking at her just 4 years ago


----------

